# [Gentoo installation Week]Informatica Bologna

## Benve

EDIT:

Voglio ricordare il GIW:

tutte le info sono quà: www.cs.unibo.it/~benvenut/giw

il primo incontro sarà Venerdì 15, in aula Ercolani 1 dalle 13.30 16:30

Si sta organizzando nella facoltà di Informatica di Bologna, una settimana, nella quale gli iscritti alla facoltà potranno essere aiutati ad installare Gentoo sul loro pc.

Dato che non è ancora una manifestazione ufficiale, solo gli iscritti alla facoltà potranno partecipare. Questa è una prova generale per un Gentoo installation Week per tutta Bologna e provincia  :Very Happy: 

Molto probabilmente chi è quà sul forum non avrà problemi di installazione, ma chi è della facoltà e vuole partecipare, sia come "staf tecnico" sia come "bisognoso d'aiuto", è il benvenuto.

I giorni provvisori sono: l'11,12,13,14 e 15 di ottobre.

Vi farò sapere se cambieranno.

Tra poco scriverò sul newsgroup della facoltà (unibo.cs.students) postate li la vostra disponibilità (giorno/i e ora/e).

Chiunque abbia dritte di come organizzare un Installation Party lo esponga quà

Grazie, CiaoLast edited by Benve on Tue Oct 12, 2004 3:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## n3mo

Bravi !!!

----------

## randomaze

Ottima cosa.

Se mi dai per certe le date certe ti calendarizzo nel post "Calendario"

Se hai disponibilità di locali per il GentooDay (27 Novembre) sei inviatato a candidare Bologna in questo thread sul forum dei gechi.

----------

## Manuelixm

Bellissima quest'ide, peccato che non sono di Bologna e non studio nemmeno lì, dalle parti di Brescia, Milano e Crema non c'è nulla?

----------

## sorchino

uhm, buono a sapersi sono qua a Bologna da una settimana.

Verrò a dare una mano probabilmente, impegni permettendo  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> dalle parti di Brescia, Milano e Crema non c'è nulla?

 

Io sono di crema, studente a Pavia.... non amo particolarmente il LUG pavese, a crema credo ci sia un buon LUG (che non frequento) e immagino facciano qualcosa presso la sede dell'UNI... comunque io sono anzitutto un Gentooista, DOPO un Linuxiano  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> comunque io sono anzitutto un Gentooista, DOPO un Linuxiano 

   :Laughing:  LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sasdo

Ottimissima idea!

ci sarò!

Sarà anche una buon occasione per conoscere la Banda Gentoo Bolognese!

=)

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Benve

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Ottimissima idea!
> 
> ci sarò!
> 
> Sarà anche una buon occasione per conoscere la Banda Gentoo Bolognese!
> ...

 

Ma sei di informatica? Che anno?

----------

## Geps

Mmh, sul portatile ho messo Slackware, ma potrei quasi ripensarci.

L'importante è che alla fine mi funzi il supporto per l'Enanched Speedstep del Dothan e la PRO/Wireless 2200BG, quindi se riesco a metterci mano con successo prima della data, mi sa che terrò slack.

Comunque, se non serve essere troppo guru per lo staff tecnico posso dare una mano, altrimenti o vengo a sbafare la connessione per una nuova installazione, o vengo semplicemente a salutarvi.

----------

## Benve

Scusate, non mi sono spiegato bene. La cosa per ora è riservata solo agli iscritti alla facoltà di 

Informatica di Bologna. La prima ragione è che per avere la connessione occorre essere iscritti e superare un test. La seconda è che per "invitare" gente da fuori e prenotare aule, servirebbe una richiesta ufficiale all'ateneo. Cosa che al momento è impossibile per questioni di tempo e organizzative. Se la cosa avrà successo all'interno della facoltà, si può anche pensare di fare una manifestazione aperta a tutti, magari per il Linux Day.

Però se non siete in molti venite pure a fare un saluto  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Bellissima quest'ide, peccato che non sono di Bologna e non studio nemmeno lì, dalle parti di Brescia, Milano e Crema non c'è nulla?

 

Come avevo accennato a voce ad alcuni al LWE ho possiblità di organizzare qualche cosa in uno spazio in centro a Milano che ha anche un'ottima connessione di rete, ma di durata più breve (es: una mezza giornata tipo sabato pomeriggio); più che un Gentoo Week una Gentoo Emergence/Clinic  :Smile: 

Occorre guardare il calendario per non sovrapporre gli eventi.

Se voleta farmi una proposta di data (magari inziando un altro thread)?

----------

## Geps

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Scusate, non mi sono spiegato bene. La cosa per ora è riservata solo agli iscritti alla facoltà di 
> 
> Informatica di Bologna.

 

Mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che sono studente di facoltà  :Shocked: 

ritucci@cs.unibo.it

----------

## sorchino

@Benve: mhh non ho capito bene... facoltà di Informatica o di Ingegneria Informatica?

----------

## nightshadow

vale anche per gli "ex" ?  :Razz: 

se serve aiuto come "staff tecnico" io potrei fare un salto.. lavoro permettendo...

----------

## rust5

dipartimento di informatica della facoltà di scienze matematiche fisiche e naturali per chi non avesse capito, quella in via mura anteo zamboni

io ci sarò benve! anche se forse per poco dato che da lunedì inizio a lavorare !!!  :Mad: Last edited by rust5 on Thu Sep 30, 2004 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## popposoft

che dire, poco sbattimento per radere al suolo mesi e mesi di compilazione, diciamo che sarò presente per dare una mano, ma non certo per rimettere in piedi un sistema per sport    :Laughing: 

Ho letto varie critiche (su un canale irc "privato" di dipartimento, così, di sfuggita, mentre ero a lezione di sistemi operativi) di persone che hanno più esperienza ad organizzare installation parties in dipartimento da noi, accusando il benve di essere amante delle utopie

Anche loro non hanno capito che si tratta di una beta, diciamo così.

Le accuse riguarderebbero l'elite-arismo che causa un installation party di una distribuzione particolare, come la nostra amata Gentoo.

Loro quando organizzano installation parties lo fanno in grande stile, ma chissà come mai si finisce sempre per installare debian anche se è un "linux installation party"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mah... sicuramente ci saranno tutte le tradizioni dei membri dell'admstaff che da secoli hanno installato la stessa woody su tutte le macchine che hanno avuto fra le mani, ma non vi sto a tediare con i miei discorsi, che riguardano 4 o 5 persone di bologna, e magari rischiano di accendere un bel flame... Vaglielo a spiegare che esiste uno stage 3 e che all'installazione è meglio compiarsi ed imparare a compilare un kernel senza avere (aborro) un kernel precompilato i686 completamente modulare...

Dico soltanto che una occasione così servirebbe per far "aprire gli occhi" anche in ambienti accademici. In ambienti casalinghi sicuramente ha conquistato tutti gentoo, dato che siamo davvero in tanti ad averla provata e non abbandonata...

Qui lo dico e qui lo nego, spero che molto presto cs.unibo.it possa hostare un rsync gentoo  :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## Sasdo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sei di informatica? Che anno?

 

Già, 2° anno M-Z.

C'è anche Peach ora con noi del 2° anno =)

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Benve

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   
> 
> Ma sei di informatica? Che anno? 
> 
> Già, 2° anno M-Z.
> ...

 

Caspita`, forse ci vediamo senza saperlo tutti i giorni  :Smile: 

Io sono del terzo anno.

Stamattina (dopo l`orale di sistemi operativi  :Smile:  ) ho detto a Davoli dell`iniziativa.

Contento di cio` mi ha detto che si potrebbe usare un`aula, purtroppo il venerdi` pomeriggio.

Ora parlo con quelli della facolta` e decidiamo bene tempi e luoghi.

Magari contattiamo anche chi fa gli Installation Party con la Debian.

Se la cosa va in porto il Linux Day del prossimo anno e` nostro   :Cool: 

----------

## popposoft

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se la cosa va in porto il Linux Day del prossimo anno e` nostro  

 

La cosa mi fa bagnare non poco... hhghghghgghg   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

hey, si arrivo io e spari a zero!

ottimo  :Smile: 

sicuramente vedrò di non mancare e dare una mano nell'installazione... c'è da dire che un installation party di gentoo è una cosa atipica... sul forum dei gechi si stava iniziando a parlare a riguardo anche di come  sviluppare la cosa: stile webbit o altro.. insomma una installazione di gentoo per alcuni potrebbe essere un pugno nello stomaco  :Razz:  adoro i pugni nello stomaco  :Surprised: 

cmq magari sett. prox che torno lì ci potremmo beccare

----------

## Benve

 *Peach wrote:*   

> sul forum dei gechi si stava iniziando a parlare a riguardo anche di come  sviluppare la cosa: stile webbit o altro.. 
> 
> 

 

Dove? non trovo il topic

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq magari sett. prox che torno lì ci potremmo beccare

 

Certo, il mio nome di login all`universita` e` benvenut

----------

## Peach

per info riguardanti l'organizzazione del LinuxDay : http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12

bisogna considerare che è tutt'ora di primaria importanza decidere la destinazione, poi si parlerà più approfonditamente del come

scusa, ma dovrei entrare in facoltà e fare un `who` per vedere se ci sei?

non facciamo prima ad accordarci via pm/icq/mail/esp ?

----------

## Benve

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa, ma dovrei entrare in facoltà e fare un `who` per vedere se ci sei?
> 
> non facciamo prima ad accordarci via pm/icq/mail/esp ?

 

appunto ti ho dato il nome, cosi` sai la mia mail.

PS Con cantaenry ci siamo incontrati perche` ho letto il login nelle sue shell quando era seduto di fianco a me   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tiro

se volete una mano ci sono anch'io..il tempo è poco devo studiare e la mia ragazza si laurea in quei giorni ma uno straccio di tempo lo trovo per promuovere la comunità...

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> Scusate, non mi sono spiegato bene. La cosa per ora è riservata solo agli iscritti alla facoltà di
> 
> Informatica di Bologna. La prima ragione è che per avere la connessione occorre essere iscritti e superare un test. La seconda è che per "invitare" gente da fuori e prenotare aule, servirebbe una richiesta ufficiale all'ateneo. Cosa che al momento è impossibile per questioni di tempo e organizzative. Se la cosa avrà successo all'interno della facoltà, si può anche pensare di fare una manifestazione aperta a tutti, magari per il Linux Day.
> 
> Però se non siete in molti venite pure a fare un saluto Smile

 

...ops   :Embarassed:   non avevo letto...io nn sono di informatica qndi non ho accesso...però un salto lo vorrei fare lo stesso...

----------

## Benve

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...ops    non avevo letto...io nn sono di informatica qndi non ho accesso...però un salto lo vorrei fare lo stesso...

 

L'università è pubblica e tutti ci possono entrare, solo non vorrei un'invasione di persone (che poi se la prendono con me). Certamente incontrare altri Gentooisti non fa che piacere.

----------

## Tiro

se mi dici in che aula siete quando ho tempo vengo...

----------

## rust5

luogo di ritrovo: il corridoio con la postazione per i portatili !

----------

## Benve

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> luogo di ritrovo: il corridoio con la postazione per i portatili !

 

Si quello dovrebbe il luogo dove avverrranno le installazioni.

Però se riesco vorrei fare un'introduzione il venerdì pomeriggio prima, in un'aula. Giusto per spiegare cosa è Gentoo e come si installa a grandi linee. Peccato che nell'aula non c'è rete, quindi l'installazione non si può fare la.

Il GIW dovrebbe slittare di una settimana. Mi spiace non poter confermare ancora le date, ma non so se l'aula è disponibile o no

----------

## popposoft

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Peccato che nell'aula non c'ï¿½ rete, quindi l'installazione non si puï¿½ fare la.
> 
> 

 

Sei sicuro?  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

Ho postato su unibo.cs.bes.mlip per contattare il gruppo di persone che solitamente organizza   gli Installation Party nella facoltà.

Per chi non è della facoltà e non può leggere unibo.cs.bes.mlip riporto il post:

 *Quote:*   

> Date: 3 Oct 2004 17:21:54 GMT
> 
> From: C**** M*****i <m*****@students.cs.unibo.it>
> 
> Newsgroups: unibo.cs.bes.mlip
> ...

 

----------

## Peach

non so se qualcuno l'ha notato ma sulla GWN di oggi (4 ott):

 *GWN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Gentoo International
> 
> Italy: Gentoo installation week at University of Bologna
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

Sei stato tu ??   :Shocked: 

Bellissimo, ma la data è sbagliata.

Avevo scritto che non era certa!

Poco male, ora posto su unibo.cs.students la data esatta

----------

## popposoft

Cacchio, ma questa newsletter Ã¨ da appendere al muro vicino al calendario della topa dell'anno  :Very Happy: 

Grandissimo!

----------

## Yoghi

ragazzi io sono di ing. informatica a Bo, mi volete lo stesso?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

Vale il post sopra.

Comunque credo proprio che a breve si farà una cosa aperta a tutti.

Diciamo che questa è la versione 0.*

Tra poco arriverà la 1.*

----------

## Benve

Questa è per ora la pagina dell'evento:

http://www.cs.unibo.it/~benvenut/giw/

PS. lo so è un poco bruttina, sto cercando qualcuno che mi aiuti

----------

## popposoft

Soccia benve, proponilo come nuovo template per la nuova home page di gentoo.org

questo tuo layout Ã¨ quasi meglio di quello di debian.org  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Purtroppo ora mettiamo quello nuovo, ma per chi lo vuol vedere è quà:

http://www.cs.unibo.it/~benvenut/giw/index.old.html

bello vero?

----------

## randomaze

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> Soccia benve, proponilo come nuovo template per la nuova home page di gentoo.org

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque ho linkato il fabuloso sito e aggiornato le date nel post calendario  :Very Happy: 

----------

## popposoft

beh ora il sito è diventato passabile, ci si lavora volentieri, ma non siamo certo ai livelli paurosi di chi ha progettato le candidate all'interfaccia da inaugurare per il nuovo sito gentoo.org

have fun!

----------

## Benve

Vorrei mettere sul sito delle informazioni/faq tipo:

Se non hai mai usato linux clicca quì

Se non hai mai usato Gentoo clicca quì

Differenze Gentoo/altre distro

avete link da darmi dove si tratta questo argomento (per non reinventare niente)

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> avete link da darmi dove si tratta questo argomento (per non reinventare niente)

 

Bhe, i link secondo me sono i soliti:

- Appunti di informatica libera, di Giacomini (un mirror qualsiasi)

- www.gentoo-italia.net

- www.gentoo.it

- www.gentoo.org

Su questi siti trovi ciò che può servire ad un principiante, nel primo per farsi le basi (e anche di più) su linux, gli altri tre per approfondire il discorso gentoo. Più che link a materiale linkerei questi siti, magari aggiungendo link diretti alle ottime faq di gentoo-italia.net, alla doc di gentoo.org o ai tips di gentoo.it. Cose così, insomma.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per gentoo c'e' anche https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227053  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## rust5

Manifesto pubblicitario del GIW

----------

## randomaze

 *rust5 wrote:*   

> Manifesto pubblicitario del GIW

 

Bello... ma manca il logo gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

